# How low I've sunk...



## arnisador (Aug 27, 2003)

My ISP has been down completely for several days and was up-and-down for a week before that.

I sunk so low that today I went out to Circuit City and got a 1000 Hours Free! AOL disk so that I could get my e-mail! There's probably an ethical issue here in using it purely for my own convenience, but like Jean Valjean I was desperate to feed myself and my family.

Then tonight my cable modem came back up. :Now I still have to cancel the AOL service before they bill me in 45 days.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *My ISP has been down completely for several days and was up-and-down for a week before that.
> 
> I sunk so low that today I went out to Circuit City and got a 1000 Hours Free! AOL disk so that I could get my e-mail! There's probably an ethical issue here in using it purely for my own convenience, but like Jean Valjean I was desperate to feed myself and my family.
> ...




Arnisador,

You have paid in ways you do not understand even yet. You still have to remove the AOL software and get teh billing department to actually remove your credit card. Many times they require it in writing.  You did what you had too, yet you still paid or will pay.

Glad you are back.

Good Luck!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 28, 2003)

Please note: I do not support AOL's so called 'software'.  What it does to a computer is just too horrible.

Good luck in trying to remove its tenticles.  I recomend simply backing up your data and wiping the hard drive clean and starting over.

It'll be easier.

http://geeksbearinggifts.com/AOL/aol_hell.htm


----------



## Seig (Aug 28, 2003)

Purely for spite, I would use the 1000 hours and make sure I call tech support daily to ask stupid questions.


----------



## TheEdge883 (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Purely for spite, I would use the 1000 hours and make sure I call tech support daily to ask stupid questions. *



Ahh so that was you! I was hoping you'd take it easy on me  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 28, 2003)

Don't they have public libraries in your town? I hear they provide  *FREE* internet service (although they may prohibit you right from surfin on down to www  dot   whitehouse  dot  com.

Next thing you know, you'll be out there buying a MAC.



PS For those who don't know .... www.whitehouse.com is an  *ADULT* web site.   If you want to see George W. Bush's residence, go to  www.whitehouse.gov


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2003)

My cable's been back up since I posted--that means I put that scumware on my computer for just three hours worth of access! :cuss: 

I've heard local horror stories about getting the billing canceled...well, at least i didn't get a Mac!


----------

